
Another Tesla crash in autopilot mode - Animats
http://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/2016/07/05/southfield-art-gallery-owner-survives-tesla-crash/86712884/
======
Animats
_" The crash report filed by the Pennsylvania State Police stated that the
Tesla Model X driven by Albert Scaglione was traveling east (on the
Pennsylvania Turnpike) near the town of Bedford, Pa, about 5 p.m. last Friday
when it hit a guardrail off the right side of the roadway. It then crossed
over the eastbound lanes and hit the concrete median. After that, the Tesla
Model X rolled onto its roof and came to rest in the middle eastbound lane. A
2013 Infiniti G37 driven in the westbound lane by Thomas Hess of West Chester,
Pa., was struck by debris from the Scaglione car, but neither he nor his
passenger was hurt."_

The driver survived, was hospitalized, and is now out of the hospital. “My
attorneys will be releasing a statement shortly,” he said.

The car ceased reporting to Tesla HQ after the rollover, so Tesla doesn't have
any data yet.

The NHTSA is investigating.[1]

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/07/business/us-safety-
agency-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/07/business/us-safety-agency-
investigates-another-tesla-crash-involving-autopilot.html)

